# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] ACCOUNTING DILEMMA

## rram

:Embarrassment: hi EVERYBODY!!! please feel free to explain the following topics to your best ability for me:

BREAK EVEN POINT/FORMULA:

3REASONS FOR THE DECREASE IN DIRECT MATERIAL COST PER UNIT WITH INCREASE IN PRICE OF RAW MATERIAL FROM SUPPLIER:

3 MEASURES TO TAKE ON DISCOVERY OF MISSING RAW MATERIALS IN THE BUSINESS:

2 REASONS FOR PREPARING THE DEBTORS COLLECTION SCHEDULE:

2 MEASURES TO IMPLEMENT TO GET DEBTORS TO PAY ON TIME:


YOUR ASSISTANCE WILL BE HIGHLY APPRECIATED ON ATLEAST ANYONE OF THESE TOPICS!!
THANK YOU

----------


## geraldenek

are you doing a man acc assignment?

----------


## rram

i didnt quite get that !!!

----------


## geraldenek

management accounting - if not for which subject?

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

management accounting!!! i think thats about right!! im just a kid at this!!! please help

----------


## geraldenek

1. break even point: 

Revenue(USP) - variable cost (UVC) - fixed cost = break even

USP = unit selling price x quanity
UVC = unit variable cost x quantity

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## geraldenek

Reasons for the decraese in direct material cost per unit with increase in price of raw material from supplier

Inward delivery charges (freight)
custom duties

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

ps:i need one more reason! please!!
by the way you are a blessing from GOD to me!! thank you so much

----------


## geraldenek

> :
> 
> 2 REASONS FOR PREPARING THE DEBTORS COLLECTION SCHEDULE:


A Debtors Collection Schedule is drawn up to determine the expected collections from debtors when goods have been sold on credit

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

thank you so so so so so so so so so so SO much!!!!!

----------


## geraldenek

> 2 MEASURES TO IMPLEMENT TO GET DEBTORS TO PAY ON TIME:


Discounts for prompt payment

----------


## geraldenek

as for the ones left out you should google that - sure you will get the answers there

----------

rram (29-Aug-11)

----------


## rram

thank you  for all your help!!! ill just try repost this to see if others know!!!! if they dont, then ill google it

----------


## geraldenek

you should actually be doing your assignments yourself that is why they are there - to give you a better understanding 

If you don't do them yourself you will see you have lots of work to catch up on

----------


## rram

thanks!! but this is a research project!! not something wer actually doing

----------

